# Pit Roads



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I just bought a set of Service Road Turnoffs to add to the 3 I already have. I built a door track using 2 sets with manual switchs for entry and exit on each turn off. After opening the latest set I found an instruction sheet on setting up the turnoffs using only 1 of the switchs. I had no idea this was possible to do  needless to say this makes setting up pit lanes a lot easier, so just in case someone else is contemplating doing this and doesn't know about this feature I have enclosed a set of directions. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ogre- Must see pictures of the door track!

Jim


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Check my photos. I'm tearing it down and building a 4x8 hanging it in garage. Will post pictures as build progresses.


----------

